# rose ringed parakeet



## sammy27 (Jan 25, 2011)

NEED HELP WITH MY ROSE RINGED PARAKEET......i have a rose ringed parakeet which i rescued about 12 months ago, in her previous home she was mistreated. Ever since i have had her she wont let me touch her or go near her cage. When cleaning her out she attacks my hands and if i go anywhere near her cage she shrieks and hisses at me. I really need some advice on how to make her less jumpy and frightened..can anyone help??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Would pairing it up and putting them in an outside aviary be an option?


----------



## sammy27 (Jan 25, 2011)

i was advised to pair her up so we got another parakeet and introduced them and let them get used to each other but she attacked the other parakeet and killed him...im running out of ideas for her to be honest...!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll have a think about it and get back to you but it will be slow progress and you have to be realistic in what you want to achieve.
Do you know how old it is and how long it was mistreated for?


----------



## sammy27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I understand that it will be a slow process....i dont really want her to be doing tricks or anything like that but just for her to be a bit tamer would be great. I really dont now how old she is or how long she was mistreated for....IS THERE ANY WAY OF ESTIMATING AN AGE? i will try upload a pic of her onto here.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Not once they are in adult plumage at 2-3 years


----------



## sammy27 (Jan 25, 2011)

will definalty get a picture up tomorrow...thanks for ya help and advice


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You're welcome. That's what we are here for


----------



## Lex87 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've owned parrots. The best thing to do is try to be kind to her at all times. Birds don't understand the concept of punishment at all. Give her nice treats to eat and make sure she has toys to play with. Sometimes you can tame a mature bird after a year or so but sometimes they never really become tame. It seems to depend on the temperament of the bird and how badly they were looked after. I don't understand why people have birds and mistreat them. :frown: If you aren't going to treat your pet well then give it to someone who will.

.


----------



## sammy27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree fully with you lex. I alternate her toys twice a week and always make sure she has treats everyday...and always put a bath in her cage and she loves it  i will keep at what im doing and keep her happy because shes a beautiful bird and deserves to be safe and secure given her past


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I hope your bird overcomes it's fear.

Years ago in my local pub a drunk told me he had a macaw at home he wanted rid of.I was to say the least surprised and doubtful but anyway called round and was shown into a dark garden shed.
This poor bird was in there on it's own and shrieked with fear when I entered.It was a yellow collared macaw of unknown age.

I took it home and gave it a cage in a quiet part of the lounge.I tried for months to get this bird to accept me...but when approached it screamed and panicked.
It would chatter to itself and I would talk to it quietly from the other side of the room.But no way could it be approached or fed without it crashing round the cage in fear.
It really upset me that I was unable to get through to this bird but it proved impossible...after 9 months I found a home for it in an aviary with others of it's own kind in a sanctuary.

It's horrible the way some of these birds are treated most of their very long lives, often with multiple owners.
I would advise anyone offerered a bird like this to try to find a sanctuary for the bird in the first place...some are just never happy in our company and are best in aviary surroundings.


----------



## swap (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-hea...rose-ringed-parakeet-prob.html#post1061897465


----------

